# It's Time For A 1911



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about getting another handgun, and was originally going to get a XD45. I trust my XD9 with my life, and figured why not stick with what I know........... Then I took a look at the 1911 page. I'm hooked.

I went straight to Springfield's site to take a look at what they have, and then to the Kimber site. I would love to own a 1911 from either of these guys. Problem is, they are so much more expensive than the XDs. 

Are there 1911s in the price range of the XDs? Are they reliable or good quality?

*edit - I have seen some like the Springfield GI around the same price, but I'm kind of looking for something like the Springfeild Loaded if that makes sense.


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

Justin81,
I'm new to this forum but I'm not new to the 1911's. In the price range that you're looking at there's three that I would pick from. First choice would be the Rock Island Tactical, Second would be one of the Charles Daley Enhanced models and Third would be the Taurus PT 1911. At present I do have a Taurus and think its a great piece for the price that I paid. Now I beleive that the RIA and CD would be they way to go because of better customer care service. I have a RIA product now and I had 2 more at one time. They worked great. As well as the 2 CD's that I had. Plus the Pres. of CD is stepping up and showing some real concern for the customers. I'll end up getting another CD in the future. Hope this helps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Look at the Para line also as they have some very good shooters and you will not have to sell your frist born to buy one.:smt023


----------



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pt1911 good gun for the money. Love it.


----------

